# anyone tried typing viperlover in youtube?



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

looks like james mintram a.k.a viperlover has his own tv show going on, on youtube lol

YouTube - james viperlover mintram

theres quite a few on there :no1:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

knaebot said:


> looks like james mintram a.k.a viperlover has his own tv show going on, on youtube lol
> 
> YouTube - james viperlover mintram
> 
> theres quite a few on there :no1:


Seen them, fantastic video's, so funny.


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

what an idiot


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

BAHAHAHA!! Oh my god how have i never seen this before... whoever made that... seriously :notworthy:


----------



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

theres about 5 vids on there all as funny as each other looks like mintram has a fan base building :whistling2:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

viperlover meets terry nutkins < lol


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

brilliant isnt it?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Another one :lol2:

YouTube - viperlover and billy bear get lost


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

"This is just one from my huge collection of two snakes."

"I will look for adders for up to seven minutes before I get cold and hungry and take some photos of bushes which I will upload for you."

Absolute genius.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL:2thumb:


----------



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

YouTube - james viperlover mintram i didnt order a copperhead! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

knaebot said:


> YouTube - james viperlover mintram i didnt order a copperhead! HAHAHAHAHA


a new take on the good old phone prank youtube video


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have seen some of them, I think it was one of the admins on cb that done it psml.:roll2:
I take it he does not use rfuk?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have seen some of them, I think it was one of the admins on cb that done it psml.:roll2:
> I take it he does not use rfuk?


He did... For a while lol.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

I've seen them before, they're brilliant :lol2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have seen some of them, I think it was one of the admins on cb that done it psml.:roll2:
> I take it he does not use rfuk?


He would if he could..... he arrived from nowhere in the autumn of 2009 and caused so much trouble that the Mods had to ban him last year. The same thing happened with at least 6 different forums. A lot of people including myself tried to help and reason with him but to no avail..... the kid is totally delusional, arrogant, opinionated, racist, sexist and downright rude. He upset so many established keepers across the globe that most people tend to have him on ignore or blocked on reptile forums or sites like facebook. I wasted far too much time trying to help him..... he is just not worth the effort....... besides there are plenty of other decent up and coming newbies worthy of people' s time.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

becky89 said:


> He did... For a while lol.





PDR said:


> He would if he could..... he arrived from nowhere in the autumn of 2009 and caused so much trouble that the Mods had to ban him last year. The same thing happened with at least 6 different forums. A lot of people including myself tried to help and reason with him but to no avail..... the kid is totally delusional, arrogant, opinionated, racist, sexist and downright rude. He upset so many established keepers across the globe that most people tend to have him on ignore or blocked on reptile forums or sites like facebook. I wasted far too much time trying to help him..... he is just not worth the effort....... besides there are plenty of other decent up and coming newbies worthy of people' s time.


 
lol I see, I know he has many problems on the other side also, I said I will be fine with him, as of yet he has not cause me any offence, but I am new to that forum so I can only go with what other people say.
If what your saying is true then yes he will go straight onto my ignore list. 
I did wander why I had never seen him on rfuk lol 
thanks for the information.


----------



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

YouTube - the viperlover and viperkeeper comedy road show

theres a new one up LOL


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

I tried to help James and eventually banned him from my FaceBook, snake forum, put him on ignore and blocked his email address. The chap is like a virus. 

Any why luv the youtube stuff. Had a good laugh:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

yup he is arrogant, rude and his posts just make no sense lol 

in one post he has an opinion, but could be, I am not sure therefor it is fact!


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

THAT IS JUST AMAZING! but who has made these? who ever they are they are a one heck of a guy/girl :lol2:


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

These are hilarious.The superhero one in particular . . .


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Podarcis said:


> These are hilarious.The superhero one in particular . . .


What the one where he is standing in an ally ?


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

I laughed but i also find it cruel. 

He might act like a tool but at the end of the day hes just a kids with apparant learning difficulties.

If i was his mother id be fuming that people are taking the piss like they are!

When hes topped himself because hes had the piss taken out of him on every forum hes been on (yes hes a pain i know that) i suspect there will be some very guilty people around!

Most posters are old enough to be his dad, thought just ignoring him would be punishment enough without blatant bullying and piss taking.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

WTF? I just googled this guy. Is his writing always like this? 

"My fesceeneteeun veet fenumuoos snekes is tu zee pueent vhere-a I joost vunt tu get stoock in.., Bork Bork Bork!"

Why would anyone take him seriously? (People on the thread i am reading seem to be!)


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

mattsdragons said:


> THAT IS JUST AMAZING! but who has made these? who ever they are they are a one heck of a guy/girl :lol2:


i believe stuart from CB started them but i dont know if hes responsible for them all!

i used to feel sorry for him to and reasoned that he must have some learning difficulties but unfortunately i dont think he has and its insulting to people who genuinely have.
he IS just a tool who continues to insult some of the most respected and experianced keepers around and litrally looks down his nose at the rest of us!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

emmabee said:


> i used to feel sorry for him to and reasoned that he must have some learning difficulties but unfortunately i dont think he has and its insulting to people who genuinely have.
> he IS just a tool who continues to insult some of the most respected and experianced keepers around and litrally looks down his nose at the rest of us!


Got it in one!

I use to feel a bit sorry for him too, but as i got to know more about him i've come to realise he's just a numpty.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've avoided making comments so far but will do for a change.

Whilst James had made plenty off enemies due to his lack of knowledge, ignorance and immaturity I feel things are getting out of hand.

Yes these cartoon videos may be humorous to some but it is now getting to a point where it could well be viewed as a form of cyber-bullying.

In these days of the "anti brigade" we (all of us in the hobby) need to be as professional as possible if we as a collective are to be viewed in the manner we would wish.

If all this James/Viperlover stuff keeps going how long before it is picked up by the anti's or the press?

Do we want James all over the press for the wrong reason?

The previous post to this one is correct and it will be viewed as cruel and if this lead to JM having a breakdown or worse, imagine how you would feel and how we would all look!

If JM is not you cup of tea (and I fully understand why that is the case for many) then ignore his various posts or block him and do not be drawn into this apparent witch hunt as it may well backfire.

well thats my thoughts anyway


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> I laughed but i also find it cruel.
> 
> He might act like a tool but at the end of the day hes just a kids with apparant learning difficulties.
> 
> ...


I am sorry but i have to disagree with you. i for the last six mionths on MSN have tried in vein to get this Kid as you call him to listen and calm down, but he just ignores anything you say i am not the only one to do this this has gone on for 2 years he will not listen. Why do people have to say somebody who is just a total pain in the ass has learning difficulties. 
How about all the abusive PM's and face book remarks thoe ones where he wishes somebody gets an arterial Bits from a viper? Or calling Mark Oshea names andbeing very abusive because he wont listen to him any more. You really dont know half of whats gone on, and defending the lad is just wrong. I agree some people do go out of there way to have a go at him but he has bought it all on himself to be honest you stick your head above the parapit then expect it to get shot at. That there is a lesten in life, wether you like it or not.
But you have a choice do as i do and ignore him


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> I am sorry but i have to disagree with you. i for the last six mionths on MSN have tried in vein to get this Kid as you call him to listen and calm down, but he just ignores anything you say i am not the only one to do this this has gone on for 2 years he will not listen. Why do people have to say somebody who is just a total pain in the ass has learning difficulties.
> How about all the abusive PM's and face book remarks thoe ones where he wishes somebody gets an arterial Bits from a viper? Or calling Mark Oshea names andbeing very abusive because he wont listen to him any more. You really dont know half of whats gone on, and defending the lad is just wrong. I agree some people do go out of there way to have a go at him but he has bought it all on himself to be honest you stick your head above the parapit then expect it to get shot at. That there is a lesten in life, wether you like it or not.
> But you have a choice do as i do and ignore him


 
Thing is though hes not being ignored is he! hes got youtube videos been made of him!

To me it makes the people making the videos look just as bad if not worse than him.

I get i dont know half of whats gone on, i also get hes probably a right pain in the arse but is it really appropriate to make videos of him for the world to see?

I dont know about him being rude to such people as Mark O Shea but after having met O Shea last year i dare say hes more than capable of giving it back on his own without others joining in.

Sorry just my opinion doesnt mean im right and your wrong! just means its what i think!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Owzy said:


> image


Was that photo taken when you got back from India :whistling2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Was that photo taken when you got back from India :whistling2:


Nah mate I took that specificly for this thread!


----------

